# Glass Restoration



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

I want to get my aquarium restored. The trimmings need painting and the tank needs re-caulking...I think I can probably handle that. I want to know how to remove scratches, this tank has a lot all sides, it's made out of glass..i think most of them are scrapes from gravel. Is there a business in lower mainland or vancouver that can buff it?? if there is how much?? 

I've read a few websites that toothpaste will do?
some that HCl acid will do? where do you get that?
and saw a few videos where they use buffers to use it. 

Looking for cheap way, restore the tank or buy a new tank? Let me know thanks!


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

There's a special machine/service that does that, but the cost of a service call with get you a new tank.

Size of the tank? Budget for a new tank? 
There's five or six ads on this forum right now that really cannot be beat for price. Remember: what's the price of a flood?


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

BigFatLyre said:


> There's a special machine/service that does that, but the cost of a service call with get you a new tank.
> 
> Size of the tank? Budget for a new tank?
> There's five or six ads on this forum right now that really cannot be beat for price. Remember: what's the price of a flood?


I have a 75 gal tank but i dunno many scratches here and there...i would like to fix it myself, but wondering if there is an easier option...hehehh


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

very honstly speaking... a 75 gallon tank new is approx $140........if the tank is that old, it might not be worth it to repair..... a flood would be MUCH worse.


Not to mention a shop (or supplies to buff it yourself) is going to cost a lot.

I've tried buffing automotive glass once and it didn't work......too mild and the scratches wont' come out.. hit it too hard and you screw up the optics..... disaster.

You did mention that it was likely scratched from the gravel tho.. I assume this is near the bottom of the tank.. can you just add more gravel?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hi Jay:

If you really wants the fun, I have seen glass polish in autobody shop. They are used for polishing old care winshield. Never tried it, use with caution. I won't try re-siliconing with 75 gallon the first time around.

I have a Hagen 90 that is being free up if you are interested. Use the 75 gallon as a sump on the bottom?


----------

